# Shipping Questions



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out the shipping details for my online shop and I'd like to learn from some of you to see how you're handling it for your business. I've got these 3 separate things going on and I don't know what is the best way to make them all work together to allow me to take care of the shipping part.

1. Ecommerce software (mine is LiteCommerce)
2. Merchant Account (mine is Costco, yes the wholesaler)
3. USPS Priority shipping (that's the method I will offer on my site)

I know that some of you are using Paypal for your merchant account which handles your shipping and allows you to go on their shipping page to print shipping labels and enter the weight and all that. I would like to know what my options are for printing postage and shipping labels if I were to keep my non-paypal merchant account which doesn't have any special built-in shipping capability. Am I then forced to go on USPS.com to ship all my labels? Does anyone have experience with using any of their softwares like Click-N-Ship or USPS Shipping Assistant? It seems to be not compatible with mac, which is what I have and it requires you to use Internet Explore or Netscape and I don't know anyone using those browers anymore. I have heard about people signing up for a USPS account and have USPS charge shipping fees directly to your USPS account, which is linked to their checking or credit card account, is that true? I did sign up the other day but I didn't see any link pointing me to where I can enter my credit card or checking account info. 
Anway, if anyone of you can give me some solutions on what to do with postage and printing shipping labels if I'm not using Paypal, I would really appreciate it.
Thanks!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

tuan said:


> I'm trying to figure out the shipping details for my online shop and I'd like to learn from some of you to see how you're handling it for your business. I've got these 3 separate things going on and I don't know what is the best way to make them all work together to allow me to take care of the shipping part.
> 
> 1. Ecommerce software (mine is LiteCommerce)
> 2. Merchant Account (mine is Costco, yes the wholesaler)
> ...


I use auctioninc.com and pay $25.00 a quarter. I use this with my paypal setup. It gives me more options then paypal.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

badalou said:


> I use auctioninc.com and pay $25.00 a quarter. I use this with my paypal setup. It gives me more options then paypal.


Thanks so much for your feedback. I will check out the link you gave me. Are they like stamps.com or endicia?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I use auction inc also, nice thing about their set up is that it calls for live shipping rates to which ever shipper you want to use or all of them if you want, it does not allow you to print ship labels and it only works with paypal I think,, if you use paypal you can print labels etc from them.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

plan b said:


> I use auction inc also, nice thing about their set up is that it calls for live shipping rates to which ever shipper you want to use or all of them if you want, it does not allow you to print ship labels and it only works with paypal I think,, if you use paypal you can print labels etc from them.


Does auctioninc store all your customers' order info? How does the shipping info/address of the orders get exported from your shopping cart or ecommerce account to auctioninc? I assume it does it so you don't have to sit there and retype all the addresses out when you print shipping labels? 
Yes, I think real time shipping quotes for customers is a great thing! Glad to know it does it.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

No you can't do all of that with auction inc but Mals cart you can, its free and you can use auction inc as a shipping plug in for the Mals Cart, then you have the best of all the features you need.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

plan b said:


> No you can't do all of that with auction inc but Mals cart you can, its free and you can use auction inc as a shipping plug in for the Mals Cart, then you have the best of all the features you need.


That is great to know, thanks!
Is Mals Cart an ecommerce software?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

no its just a cart, you can add it to any website


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I have two tutorials on my blog about shipping with paypal and edicia. Sorry I don't have time to pull up the link.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> No you can't do all of that with auction inc but Mals cart you can, its free and you can use auction inc as a shipping plug in for the Mals Cart, then you have the best of all the features you need.


I use Auctioninc.com now for my sales site. Gives me more to work with in shipping and options then the paypal shopping cart. Thanks Roger..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

No worries my friend


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

jkruse said:


> I have two tutorials on my blog about shipping with paypal and edicia. Sorry I don't have time to pull up the link.


Thanks jkruse for the tutorials!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

jkruse, thanks for the vid on shipping with paypal/endicia. btw, the dude in that video never said what kind of scale he was using  does anyone know what kind of adhesive labels he's using for his shipping labels?


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> jkruse, thanks for the vid on shipping with paypal/endicia. btw, the dude in that video never said what kind of scale he was using  does anyone know what kind of adhesive labels he's using for his shipping labels?


The scale is the one that I wrote about in the other tutorial. You can get it at costco for $20. There's also a fairly cheap one you can order on usps.com

As for the labels I think he used a label printer.


----------

